# 12 week old westie pup biting help! and also car travel problem.



## B17_Fan (Apr 30, 2008)

When our 12 week old puppy gets excited, he does play bite. Each time his teeth touch our skin, we say "NO" Firmly and put him in his crate for about 30 seconds. This doesn't calm him down everytime. We have also tried the water spray which helps when he's doing something like biting slippers or trouser legs. I just would like some advice on whether these methods are likely to succeed? 

Also, he has travel problems. He is fine in a stationary car with treats and a toy to help him stay calm. We have been putting him in the car with us, with no engine on, for a couple of days. Tonight we turned on the engine and he started to bite and get very agitated. Are we going to have to take these baby steps for a long time to come?

If anyone has ever experienced the above things, please tell me how you managed the situations.

Thanks.


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Not sure about putting your baby in a crate as apunishment. I think they are supposed to be used in a nice way.

I have read a post on dog chat l think about a little mutt not liking cars. Can't think of her name but she has spaniel and a smaller one as part of her signature. Could be Paula - rings a bell?

Anyway her little dog has come on in leaps and bounds with a bit of patience so you will get there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

kittysoo said:


> Not sure about putting your baby in a crate as apunishment. I think they are supposed to be used in a nice way.


No crates should never, ever be used as punishment, if he is persistant in biting ignore him until he calms down but never put him in his crate as a punishment.

Have a look at these threads:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/5071-dog-messing-car.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/5781-7-week-old-rotty-biting-problem.html

There's some good advice given on them!


----------



## B17_Fan (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, perharps the crate as punishment is a bad idea. I think I will definietly stop that at once. We have just put him in the kitchen and he starts to bark. I guess this is because the game is finished. I just hope it's not too soon til he learns the link between biting and being put in a different room.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

B17_Fan said:


> Yes, perharps the crate as punishment is a bad idea. I think I will definietly stop that at once. We have just put him in the kitchen and he starts to bark. I guess this is because the game is finished. I just hope it's not too soon til he learns the link between biting and being put in a different room.


You don't need to put him another room, just ignore him and don't give him eye contact until he calms down! Most pups will calm down within 10 seconds and the game can resume.


----------



## Iceking (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a pup the same age and it tends to casually bite. I say no in a dominant type of voice when it bites me and it seems to work. But pups do have a tendency to disobey heheh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm going through the same thing with my 12 week old pup! Lol, it's a nightmare because she just doesn't listen to me when I say "No"... my voice isn't deep enough... when my dad does it, she stops right away.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

i agree with ajshep just turn ur back and make no contact until pup calms down then give a treat and fuss


----------



## Canine Care Company (Jul 13, 2008)

Tricky to respond without seeing how your dog is thinking, and to how he sees you and the rest of the family. At one point in the messages he sounds, maybe a bit too confident, then not aware of what's acceptable and then the rest frightened. All these require different approaches. I agree totally with everyone on the fact that the crate is NOT for punishment, but their safe haven ie place to rest, escape from kids, hoovers and strangers. When fed in there, treated in there etc, without necessarily being locked in, it can then be used in all sorts of instances where ther eare issues ie if the dogs starts biting you at some point in the car, the dog being in his homely crate would prevent this.

With terriers I would not develop the killing/ratting instainct with squeeky toys, squeeky running children etc. I would put nasty flavoured something on my hands and teach the dog to play with me with something like a long rope tuggy. I would have set quality down on the floor 20 min play times a day, teaching him when I'm happy with him and when not. During these play times smile, and if his teeth go on you, look disgruntled and immediately walk away ending the play. The idea you said about putting the dog in another room is right in principle of removeing your attention, but I would be removing myself as that is a quicker point made. 

Hope I don't sound bolshy, but in close circles, I am known as the bitch 

Good Luck


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hope I don't sound bolshy, but in close circles, I am known as the bitch

Haha At least an Honest Bolshy, Bitch


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm still biting and I'm also about 12 weeks old. Unfortunately, when I'm at my worst, I get so excited that I just keep on biting and play like I'm on spring - I bounce and bounce and bounce into and off anything - No matter how much I hear "NO" I just don't care.

Will I grow out of this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Chance said:


> I'm still biting and I'm also about 12 weeks old. Unfortunately, when I'm at my worst, I get so excited that I just keep on biting and play like I'm on spring - I bounce and bounce and bounce into and off anything - No matter how much I hear "NO" I just don't care.
> 
> Will I grow out of this?


Chance, you are a naughty little boy!! You must not bite!! I know you are only playing but your teeth are very sharp and hurt!! Ask your humans to cross their arms and say OUCH when you next do it.

If this does not work ask them to play with you - thus re directing your attention. Also make sure they nhave lots of hard toys for you to chew on.

Have they read The Perfect Puppy Book?


----------



## Canine Care Company (Jul 13, 2008)

clueless said:


> Hope I don't sound bolshy, but in close circles, I am known as the bitch
> 
> Haha At least an Honest Bolshy, Bitch


That's me  I always say what I feel.

Dogs seem to like me anyway


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Foxy is one stubborn little lady!

She's now started to bite legs and ankles as well as hands and arms... which I am not liking at all, it really hurts. She can bite pretty hard for a little dog.

I tell her NO, but she just lowers her front half on the floor with her bum in the air and barks at me and does a growl and does it again *sigh*!!! 

My mum laughs when she does it, that makes me more annoyed lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Foxy is one stubborn little lady!
> 
> She's now started to bite legs and ankles as well as hands and arms... which I am not liking at all, it really hurts. She can bite pretty hard for a little dog.
> 
> ...


Oh dear! That has made me laugh again, I am so sorry. But after seeing them pics I can just imagine it. I wish I could meet her LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Oh dear! That has made me laugh again, I am so sorry. But after seeing them pics I can just imagine it. I wish I could meet her LOL


Hey it isn't funny! (okay, it is... but only after it's happened. At the time I am fuming )

She's such a naughty little girl, head strong and think she's the boss!

She listens to everyone else, when they say NO firmly... even my mum. But when I do it, she doesn't take any notice and just gets worse? Is that due to me being her "mum" owner? 

She's gonna be a hard one to train me thinks...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Hey it isn't funny! (okay, it is... but only after it's happened. At the time I am fuming )
> 
> She's such a naughty little girl, head strong and think she's the boss!
> 
> ...


She also sounds a very intelligent little dog, use that to direct her energy into playing etc but on your terms


----------



## breagh (Jul 6, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Foxy is one stubborn little lady!
> 
> She's now started to bite legs and ankles as well as hands and arms... which I am not liking at all, it really hurts. She can bite pretty hard for a little dog.
> 
> ...


I think its the spitz in her cos Tyler is exactly the same. LOL.


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

hi there! i would not use the crate for time out. i would place hime into another room. i have just been through this with my 11 week rottie pup . this is what worked for me. if we were standing up at the time, turn your back on her. she will get down as this is not what she is wanting. time out for a few seconds, but do not allow her back into the room until she is quite. what wrks on one dog may not work on another. but the best thing i have found is to act as her mother would. in the litterpuppys play bite to see how far they can take things. litter mates will make a load wimpering noice and walk away to say they have had enough and not playing anymore. i made a high pitch wimpering noise with kisski my pup ,and she relased immeditely. another thing is the mother would grab at the scruff of a pups neck and move them when she has had enough. the pup will wimper ... but ont be fouled this does not hurt them its a natural reactin, as you are stopping her doing what she wants to do.(think of a child being told they are not allowed). she will get the hint that she is not to do this and stop. carry treats and only when she gets off or down straight away praise and treat her. she will prefer tyhis to the other. but try not to say no to her.because everytime she hears no , she will think she is in the wrong. try ahh ahh instead. hope this helps. let us know how you get on.


----------

